

Jacob Appelbaum & Donald Knuth Demonstrate The Recursive Homeboys Principle - dpifke
http://laughingsquid.com/jacob-appelbaum-donald-knuth-demonstrate-the-recursive-homeboys-principle/

======
dpifke
Previous iteration of this was discussed here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=360555>

